# Aquamania in Ottawa



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wanted to share this with you.
http://ovas.ca/forum/index.php?topic=55672.0
Regards


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

Looks like a fun meet. If I'm in the area then, I'll def try to attend. These auctions land me in hot water on the home front though, coz, I never come home empty handed 


Al.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes...but that's ottawa


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I've never met an auction lot where I wasn't drawn to something. Its like women and shoes. I'd pro'ly end up with some dry goods...lol

Al.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

One of our feature speakers is Dr. Stephan Tanner who will be doing 2 presentations, do not miss this opportunity. 
Stephan M. Tanner, PhD
Biography

Stephan has been a fish keeper since 1982. Born in Switzerland, he got his first fish tank at age 14. A fascination for biology led to a master's degree in Ecology and Molecular Biology (1995) and a PhD in Human Molecular Genetics (1998) from the University of Bern, Switzerland. During his undergraduate years, he worked many years for a local fish store (Spiezer Zoo).
In 1998, Stephan moved to Columbus, Ohio for a postdoctoral fellowship in cancer research at the Ohio State University. In the fall of 2005, he became a Research Assistant Professor in the Department of Molecular Virology, Immunology, and Medical Genetics. His work in cancer genetics focused on identifying genes and pathways for acute myeloid leukemia (PNAS 2001, Vol 98), juvenile vitamin B12 malabsorption (Nature Genetics, 2003 Vol 33 & PNAS 2005, Vol 102), chronic lymphocytic leukemia (CELL 2007, Vol 129), and colorectal cancer (Science 2008, Vol 321). Since 1998, Stephan has published 49 peer reviewed papers.

In 1992, Stephan became a member of the International Society for Barbs, Tetras, Loaches, and Catfishes IG BSSW. From 1994-2006, he was the editor for their quarterly publication BSSW Report. He regularly travels to Germany for fish related events and to visit friends he made throughout the IG BSSW. He is also a member of the ACA, ALA, NANFA, and the Columbus Area Fish Enthusiasts.

In 2012, Stephan’s wife Wendy was recruited by Mayo Clinic and they moved to Rochester, MN. Stephan has since focused on expanding his company, SwissTropicals, LLC, known for Poret© filter foam and the Jetlifters™.


1) Pleco nutrition
Suckermouth catfish were long regarded simply as algae eaters to clean up the aquarium. Nothing could be further from the truth, since the members of the family Loricariidae have a wide variety of feeding strategies. The choice of food in the husbandry of the various types is critical in maintaining and breeding these great fish.

2) Egg layers
Barbs and Tetras are commonly sold cheaply in pet stores and thus very few hobbyists try their luck on breeding them. However, only a few dozen species make up the market but there are hundreds of species that are sporadically imported. Without breeding them, they often disappear after a short while. Here are a few simple ideas to try your luck with fish that actually pose a challenge to reproduce.
Also here is a note from Stephan.

Discounted rooms are available @ 89.00 + txs - 2 x queen size beds, double up with fellow hobbyist & save.
If interested in a room please contact me.
Also Vendors table are available for the Sat. of the event, Exhibitors are welcome.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Planted tank fans here is your chance to sit in on a great presentation by Jason Baliban - car pool, double up on rooms - 2 queen size beads @ 89.00 + tx per night - hope to see you there

Jason Baliban has been an avid aquarist since 1980, starting with a 10 gallon aquarium and blue gravel. Since that time, he has worked with salt water aquariums, fresh water aquariums, and planted tanks. Over the last 8 years, Jason has focused primarily on planted tanks, approaching each planted aquarium as a piece of art. He strives to create compositions that inspire himself and others, while providing healthy environments for his plants and critters. Jason's talent has been proven worldwide by placing 2nd in the Aquatic Gardener Association's 2008 Aquascaping contest, and was the 3rd highest ranked U.S. aquascaper in ADA's aquascaping contest during the same year. His work has been featured regularly, both online and in print, which has opened the door for him to give several presentations over the past 5 years. Jason also maintains a website, Project Aquarium (http://projectaquarium.com), specifically dedicated to keeping planted aquariums.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a reminder folks if you are interested in been a vendor or an exhibitor feel free to contact me.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Check it out, dont miss it


----------

